# Red Rilli with Racing Stripes



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Anyone ever seen Red Rilli with Racing stripes?? I spotted a male and female in my 20 Gallon tank.

First a Male Red Rilli with stripe


Now, a female berried with stripe


Most likely berried by a regular red rilli. I wonder if I should separate all the red rilli with the racing stripes into a separate tank?


----------

